# Old General Hospital



## Jon6D (Feb 11, 2016)

Going back last year myself and a friend and done a bit of research on a recently closed hospital, so we organised a day out to go and explore the place, so we drove for about a hour to reach our location, and to our disappointment the place had been totally demolished two days before we got there. We were gutted!

The resin why they demolished it so quick was because more and more people where using it to go and take heavy drugs and someone had been killed in there.

So we get on to our friend Google so see what else is about in the area and as they as if all else fails you can always rely on another empty hospital in Wales and lucky enough there was another, less then half a mile down the road. 

We arive at our destination and the place looks pretty locked up and secure, we looked around the back and there were two doors wide open, on closer inspection we could see heavy use of drugs being used, needles etc. 

We go in through the back door and the ground floor is pretty much in complete darkness, not knowing whether there was anyone else in there smacked out of there heard or not was quite daunting, walking around each corner and though each door way in complete darkness was quite scary, as we walked around the place we could here activity but it was as if they were trying to avoid us, so walking around the place knowing there was someone in there just added to the thrill and my heart was 100mph, anyway we made our way through the whole building, we didn't see any one but there was plenty of tell tale sighs that we wasn't alone in there! 

Heres the pics hope you enjoy our explore


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2016)

I bet that was a grand place one..you got some great shots there


----------



## HughieD (Feb 11, 2016)

Blimey...deffo a case of the outside looking better than the inside. Great pix tho' in those light conditions you might need to invest in a T'pod...


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 11, 2016)

Some really superb pics here Jon - looks stunning from outside, and a bit rough and unnerving inside! This place has been high on my list for sometime.... but after reading your write up, I'm not too sure now!!! Great stuff again!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 12, 2016)

I love the decay here, I must visit somewhere similar soon. Thanks for posting.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 12, 2016)

That looks like my kind of place. Some proper decay here, nice pictures


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2016)

Brilliant site...decay and architecture.Cracking images.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely photos Jon6D


----------



## smiler (Feb 12, 2016)

The first shot was a cracker, it's a bit screwed inside but you can only photograph what's there and you made a good job a'that, Thanks


----------



## dannyryder (Feb 12, 2016)

The blue/green wall paper near the end! Mmmm! Thanks for the photos


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 13, 2016)

smiler said:


> The first shot was a cracker, it's a bit screwed inside but you can only photograph what's there and you made a good job a'that, Thanks


I'll be honest, after seeing the outside I was expecting a lot more from the inside, but since it's been empty it's been used by a lot of kids and people taking drugs in there. One of the things I love
about exploring tho is you just don't know what your going to find, sometimes good sometimes bad, but it's always enjoyable &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Even in that state you can see the quality of the original architecture! That brickwork! 
Excellent shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 15, 2016)

Some fine shots there...


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys, always nice to know someone appreciates your work


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 15, 2016)

got some awesome shots there


----------

